# Correctional Officer hoping to go to Canada - HELP !



## digital100 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm guessing you've probably had this question asked a million times but I'm new here and just wanting some advice and contacts. 

Ive worked as a prison officer in Scotland for 4 years now and am wanting to immigrate to Canada. I have been trying to get advice on this and most places tell me I need to be a Canadian Citizen before I can get a job. Is this correct ? Would a prison sponsor me and also does anyone have any contacts for them ? 

Ive emailed the head of corrections but they keep telling me I must be a Canadian citizen. I am interested in British Columbia, Alberta or Ontario.

Any information or links would be most helpful. Many thanks xxx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

digital100 said:


> I'm guessing you've probably had this question asked a million times but I'm new here and just wanting some advice and contacts.
> 
> Ive worked as a prison officer in Scotland for 4 years now and am wanting to immigrate to Canada. I have been trying to get advice on this and most places tell me I need to be a Canadian Citizen before I can get a job. Is this correct ? Would a prison sponsor me and also does anyone have any contacts for them ?
> 
> ...


There are two distinct correctional systems in Canada, Provincial anf Federal. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you require to be at least a Permanent Resident (PR) before entering either system. Correctional Officers/Prison Guards are not on *THE LIST* which, if they were, would provide you with immediate PR status. If you have no other "most needed" skills you are basically out of luck for early emi/immigration, unless you receive an offer of employment, and that would be unlikely from a Government agency.


----------

